# Enclosed trailer ideas???



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Lets see how yours is setup.....my biggest thing now is what flooring I want.....epoxy or just outdoor carpet trying to debate on what to do


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

have u looked on pirate4x4 bro? pretty good ideas there ....giving ya some ideas man


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Epoxy is so expensive man. Carpet is what is up!!! Or thompsons water seal the wood  like 3-4 coats it will be fully water proof (I would think)


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I wouldnt do carpet. It would be to hard to clean especially if your usuing that trailer to haul around your bikes.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I am talking about rolling it up when you have bike in there and put them on the bare floor. Then when you camp roll out the carpet. I did that in my last enclosed


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

oh fasho didnt think of that


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah didn't think of the water seal might do super thick coats of that Ricky and get some carpet to roll out and custom fit it.....def gonna have to insulate the roof but are the walls necessary or not


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Just insulate everything man, my last trailer wasn't insulated very well on the walls, the roof was done, and I had to run AC on high all day all night and it only got cold at night. During the day it would be 79-80 (according to the digital thermometer) The 18 had great insulation and it was on low all day 98* outside and it was 74-75 in trailer warmest. 5* doesn't sound like a lot but it's the diff between comfortable and not...

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------

You can get the styrofoam insulation at home depot prety inexpensive. I just unscrewed the wall boards and put it behind them. Most people put all new wood on the walls, 1/2" or better, the 1/16" **** they put there sucks​


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The floor in my 24 has about 6-8 gallons worth of Thompson's water seal on it. Walls & roof are polyurethaned 1/8" luan(sp?). - The a/c will keep it mid-low 70's through the day even if I leave the side-door open, it will freeze you completely out at night if you want. 

****A *HUGE* help in insulating a trailer is to put "snow roof" on the roof. It's a mobile home/trailer roof sealant & insulated that you brush/roll on. - When we first got the 24' I had maybe 1/2 a gallon laying around so I had mopped it on the front and was going to get more to finish it later. I was in it to get something a few days later(low 90* summer day) and could very noticeably feel a temp difference front to rear so I grabbed the temp gun(one of those little infared guns) and checking the bottom of the roof it was over 40* difference between where the roof was coated vs where it wasn't.


----------

